# Hollow Form



## SENC (Jan 15, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2015)

Why did I know that this was going to involve Tony.................................... @Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wooo...that sure is a nice smooth n shiny top Henry. Is that faux finish?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm going to sit back and see who all has something to say then I will begin the payback. So far marc and mike have joined forces with the dark side. Henry. You are banned from my Facebook page

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey...I just call it as I see it.... lol


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2015)

I hear you marc. It's OOOOoNNnNnNnNnN. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm going to sir back and see who all has something to say then I will begin the payback. So far marc and mike have joined forces with the dark side. Henry. You are banned from my Facebook page



Better watch it Tony or Mr spellcheck from N.C. is going start on your spelling.................

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Wooo...that sure is a nice smooth n shiny top Henry. Is that faux finish?


Lots of buffing and polishing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm going to sir back and see who all has something to say then I will begin the payback. So far marc and mike have joined forces with the dark side. Henry. You are banned from my Facebook page


No problem, I already got everything I need for the future.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2015)

Did you use a laser, or did you just thump it like a melon to gauge the thickness?

It's not my favorite form, but a lot of people like that egg shape...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Did you use a laser, or did you just thump it like a melon to gauge the thickness?
> 
> It's not my favorite form, but a lot of people like that egg shape...


Ahhhhh somebody else joining forces with Henry. This is getting good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 16, 2015)

Great post Henry. Got me fooled and i opened a thread thinking that you actually can turn a hollow form...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 16, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Did you use a laser, or did you just thump it like a melon to gauge the thickness?
> 
> It's not my favorite form, but a lot of people like that egg shape...



I generally prefer the thump method, but this piece was rather punky and I didn't want to break it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2015)

There seems to be quite a bit of end grain fuzz on the back side, Probably should have sanded some more.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I found a pic of Henry....but I


SENC said:


> I didn't want to break it.



Too late....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Not bad Henry but I think I would have filled those knot holes with something and stitched the void together with wire.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok I'm building a list of Henry's allies. Kevin you just joined it.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ok I'm building a list of Henry's allies. Kevin you just joined it.



Tony someone keeps hacking my account - you know that by now it's well documented!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony someone keeps hacking my account - you know that by now it's well documented!


To late. You are on it now. Lol I'm going to take a nap and dream of payback for yall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 16, 2015)

Guys, don't be mean to Tony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> To late. You are on it now. Lol I'm going to take a nap and dream of payback for yall



The perfect payback would be to flood our mailboxes with blocks of burl and really nice pen blanks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 16, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The perfect payback would be to flood our mailboxes with blocks of burl and really nice pen blanks.


 If that is going to be payback let me jump on this wagon,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

